# warning 50 trout pic



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

hit the surf with dba and foulmouth77 and a few buddies after the storm the wind layed down and the bite realy turned on. fished freeport first gut w/ low tide. most fish caught on bass ***. glow and bite turned on with spook jr as the sun started setting. then keeped fishing releasing almost another limit apiece. must have found the right spot beacause people around only had about 6 each. the best part was when we were all 5 hooked up at the same time.


----------



## Dot Man (May 22, 2004)

Nice bunch of trout. Way to go!


----------



## SargentMike (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thats a beer drinking fish fry if I have ever seen one!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Great catch!!!!!!


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

****!!! Thats a NICE mess of fish!!


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

NO WAY YALL ARE EVER GONNA EAT ALL THOSE FISH!



How bout sending some my way? lol


Nice haul. Wish I could have partaken in the party.


----------



## Wade Lady (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like yall had a lot of fun and are going to have one hell of a fry...congrats!


----------



## DBA (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome evening. Like Mike said the best part had to be when we were all hooked up... Back at it again tomorrow


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Nice!!! We got into them also but not near the numbers. We fished the evening bite. 


Congrats!!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

man that is awesome


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

SWEET! Gotta love it when the fish are that thick!
Wish I was going to be around this weekend. If the weather holds it should be on!
--Hop


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Cool beans guys. Nothing like being in the right place at the right time with the right equipment and the right skills!!!!


----------



## ctmullet (Jun 7, 2005)

*nice haul*

good job on locating the fish, me and fishaholic tried last night as well but caught more dinks than keepers.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

OMG !!!!

That will bring you back for more. Very nice !


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice strings........


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice catch. The surf can be awsome at times!!


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome report and pic. I never had a group of friends go out and all had our limits. Good times for all I bet.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

cheviche time


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice job there! Looks like y'all need to hit it again soon!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

leaving in 10 minutes


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Glad to know someone is fishing today. Stupid desk...stupid office! LOL


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sharpen the filet knife, get you a case of your fav. beverage, and draw straws for the fileting job...sweet haul


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Right on MIke and crew,me, barham and sneekypete hit the surf this morn,we did good but not as good as yall.Going back in the morn.OYEH barham was 1 fish from the limit and his work couldnt quit calling. lol


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

I am jealous, can have some


----------



## steve bench (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW


----------



## 4-G-RANCH (Jun 21, 2008)

Shoot you guys hit a home run WOW...............


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

yea i did the surf rox


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

Thats a good way to burn up an electric fillet knife. Nice haul!


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

just got back today was slower but still good, went to release today ended up having to keep 5 gill hooked, none on top today , they wanted plastics


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Makes me happy for you guys but want to cry up here North of Dallas. Thats ok, heading South for a week of offshore fishing I hope. Tight lines and everyone be safe. Happy July 4th.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

$$$$in em up. 


This week has been so bad ***.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Im 4 days with 4 limits my goal is a week straight. 

yall call me if you go this evening....


----------

